# Need Advice



## JLADMW (Feb 24, 2008)

I have been married since Dec 3, 07 and my wife just recently said it is over. I don't want to lose her, I can't deal with that. We have only been married for 3 months. I want to try to fix the marriage but she seems set in her decision. She just had a miscarriage not to long ago as well. I want to try to get marriage counseling but she was never up for it. Does anyone have any advice or know what to do to get her to change her mind and try to work it out? I am leaving WA on the 1st of march for NY to take care of some things but she wants an anullment. I could really use the advice fast. I only have 7 days before I fear I never see her again and lose the best thing in my life. Please Help. Email any response to [email protected] Title it "Help for your marriage". Thank you.


----------



## stav (Feb 5, 2008)

She could be suffering from a depression brought on by the miscarriage... she needs help, and so do you.. try and persuade her to talk to a counsellor.. say that you will support her, but that she needs to get help first...


----------

